# success story long time coming



## abinath (May 3, 2009)

hello all, just found this forum, would like to report my success story though took many years. In my teens and twenties, had acute phobia of meeting people especially 'important' people, and of being in places where I thought I might be watched. Could not hold conversation except with close friends. My face muscles used to freeze. My adolescence was spoiled as a result - it was hell. Was never diagnosed and parent too hopeless to realise. The cause ? might have been having the **** taken as a young child due to a foul surname which I changed when I was 20, and having a single parent with OCPD. The anxiety self amplified itself, and I know I was viewed as having no charisma. Anyway, I changed that awful surname and by a stroke of luck met a girl who realised that my phobia was a phobia, although that was when I was over 30 ! Anyway, now I view myself as normal, the phobia has disappeared except that sometimes I get slight facial muscle freeze. Although I am OK now, I hate that my adolescence was ruined, and despise my parent for being at the root of it all. Any shared experiences ? I feel I might be able to help others


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

how exactly did you get rid of your anxiety?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Welcome to SAS and congrats on your success! I would also be interested in knowing what steps you took to overcome your anxiety.


----------

